# How long does it take to get speeding ticket



## redchariot

I was wondering how long does it take for speeding tickets to be processed and sent out when caught speeding by the new speed camera vans.

I was clearly travelling at about 66-67mph in a 100kph (60mph) road back in the middle of March when I saw the van in the distance and slowed down but I was sure that I was far too late but I still have never heard anything since.

Just wondering if I got away with it...


----------



## gipimann

100kph is actually 62mph, so you might have been given the benefit of the doubt!


----------



## Leo

And an indicated 66/67mph on your speedo is likely to be closer to 60mph in reality, speedos overread.  

In the past (prior to the new vans coming online) I got one three months after the offence.
Leo


----------



## dahamsta

I asked about this recently on another forum and I was told the "GoSafe" ones take about 2 weeks. You won't receive a ticket for 4-5 miles over though.


----------



## Woodie

Not sure about the time limits but it is true that some (note) speedos rate less than actual speed  about 10%.  I also know in UK that a 8%-10% leaway is normally given i.e. 3mph at 30mph reducing as you go faster and also assuming you are driving safely.  What the leaway is in Ireland I am not sure if there is any.


----------



## TheShark

Woodie said:


> Not sure about the time limits but it is true that some (note) speedos rate less than actual speed  about 10%.  I also know in UK that a 8%-10% leaway is normally given i.e. 3mph at 30mph reducing as you go faster and also assuming you are driving safely.  What the leaway is in Ireland I am not sure if there is any.


Strange you should mention that , I have often noticed that the speed displayed on my sat-nav is always about 10% less than that on the speedometer.


----------



## tinkerbell

My speedo showed 63kph in a 50 zone but the photo showed 59km  the speed van showed for me?    Think its pretty ok up to about 6/7 km over the limit but after that a fine issues.     Usually its within a couple of weeks but in rare occasions could be months.


----------



## dahamsta

Speedos do tend to overestimate and there are regulations governing by how much. (Generally +/-10%, but it differs between states, the EU, etc, see here for some general info.) The rules aren't public or fixed though, so while I say above you won't get a fine, that's just my (strong) opinion and it's not guaranteed. You'll basically know when the fine comes through the door, but if one hasn't come within 4 weeks or so then you should be ok.

That's for GoSafe though, Garda speeding tickets are notoriously slow in coming.


----------



## levelpar

> How long does it take to get speeding ticket



Depends on the mph of the ticket


----------



## flossie

I was caught on the motorway last year (my cruise control speed at the time read what the Garda told me i was doing - figured that was a great way of calibrating things ) and fine came through 2 weeks later. Had been told it would be €50, but was €80 - best keep my mouth shut though!


----------



## WaterSprite

I was speeding a bit a while back - no notice came & I was also worried whether/if it was coming at all.  In the end I rang (Dept of Transport I think) & they confirmed that they didn't have any record of it.  It put my mind at rest.  They said that, if you don't get anything within 90-days, you're probably ok.


----------



## onq

Last speeding ticket I got [a good few years back now] took over six months to arrive. I thought they'd ran out of time but when I checked the six months period it seemed to refer to the time in which they must apply for or process the summons. After that they can be untimely about sending it out.

ONQ.


----------



## Firefly

I got my first ever speeding ticket last month. I was breaking a 50kmh speed limit completely unaware it was a 50kmh limit. Anyway, the ticket came a few days after that journey. After paying the fine I got another letter some days later, saying that due to a technical issue the fine had now been cancelled and I received a full refund. Can only imagine how much it actually cost to process all of this. So, who knows, you might be lucky!


----------



## Sylvester3

I hope this is the right thread to append this question to - 

I was caught by an unmarked Garda car doing 144 km/h on the motor way (i.e. 120 km/h zone) on the sunday 2 weeks back and I am still awaiting a ticket. Who do I contact if I don't receive the ticket as I was told I need to pay it in 28 days?


----------



## tinkerbell

You would have 28 days from the date the notice is issued?  Not the incident itself so the clock only starts to tick from the notice issue date.


----------



## Sylvester3

Thank you. I am still a little concerned as the mail in my area is abysmal - post seems to take forever to arrive if at all. If it doesn't come in the next few weeks who do I inform so that proceedings are not issued against me? I don't want the hastle of going to court, even if it is to explain that the ticket never arrived - I just want to pay the €80 and get on with my life! (NB no penalty points due as I have a UK issued driving licence)


----------



## tinkerbell

maybe you could ring the office in thurles that issue the notices after another week or two?  1890 304060?   If one is to arrive it should  only take a few weeks though that is not always the case?


----------



## Sylvester3

Again, thanks for your help tinkerbell!


----------



## Sylvester3

I just called up Thurles and they told me no ticket has been issued (or logged) yet, although the Garda has three months to do so. Seeing as I was stopped almost 6 weeks ago, it seems a bit odd that the they haven't issued the paperwork just yet. Do you think they couldn't be bothered?


----------



## Leo

Sylvester3 said:


> ...it seems a bit odd that the they haven't issued the paperwork just yet. Do you think they couldn't be bothered?


 
Yes, sometimes they don't bother. It could be one of a number of things, they may have lost the paperwork, took down some incorrect details and now can't trace you, they haven't gotten around to it yet, or they feel the warning/fright was enough.


----------



## sse

Sylvester3 said:


> Thank you. I am still a little concerned as the mail in my area is abysmal - post seems to take forever to arrive if at all. If it doesn't come in the next few weeks who do I inform so that proceedings are not issued against me? I don't want the hastle of going to court, even if it is to explain that the ticket never arrived - I just want to pay the €80 and get on with my life! (NB no penalty points due as I have a UK issued driving licence)



If you have a UK paper licence you're fine re: the points*. If you have a UK ten-year photocard licence then the points will be waiting for you when/if you renew it for an Irish one.

SSE

* = until it expires when you're 70


----------



## Sylvester3

Hi sse, I was aware of the shadow licence so I won't be getting an Irish licence. It doesn't matter anyway as I will be returning to the UK next year. I have a photocard that will expire 2013.

I'm very aware of my speed now anyway, so the experience did the trick.


----------



## sse

Sylvester3 said:


> Hi sse, I was aware of the shadow licence so I won't be getting an Irish licence. It doesn't matter anyway as I will be returning to the UK next year. I have a photocard that will expire 2013.
> 
> I'm very aware of my speed now anyway, so the experience did the trick.



Ah ok, great. There has been talk about applying points across jurisdictions but I don't think it is imminent.

When I moved over there didn't seem to be any process for changing a UK paper licence to an Irish one, other than sitting my test again!

Whilst having the paper licence does give me some level of "immunity" from points it makes it very awkward when hiring cars.

SSE


----------



## Sylvester3

The ticket finally arrived after 9 weeks. Curiously according to the penalty points fact sheet I got after paying it, the points remain on my licence record indefinitely until I have an Irish Licence on which they can be endorsed. Only after they are endosed does the expiry period on the points start to tick down. Therefore I now have no incentive to ever change to an Irish Licence even if I wasn't returning to the UK next year!


----------



## theredfox

had a similar problem about licence uk it ran out so applied to dvlc to renew only to be told not living in uk , so had to apply for irish one. same with uk passport could renew cause not living there ,but you can get it from british embassy in dublin.
double standards
paul


----------



## Leo

theredfox said:


> had a similar problem about licence uk it ran out so applied to dvlc to renew only to be told not living in uk , so had to apply for irish one. same with uk passport could renew cause not living there ,but you can get it from british embassy in dublin.
> double standards
> paul


 
How is that double standards? Passports are issued based on nationality, driving licences on residence.


----------

